# Sticky  Discussion of pricing for the US market: please read



## D N Ravenna

Dear Zenith Forum Members, 

May we ask that we please discuss AD discounting via PM or Email from this point forward? Same request regarding grey market pricing and/or references. There are so many factors that are involved in price setting and discounting, some of which can have a very negative impact on the brand for the consumer, the manufacturer, and even the AD. 

Thanks to all for your understanding and compliance. 

Cheers,

Dan & Hartmut


----------

